# Sulawesi Snails



## honor (Apr 8, 2008)

haha cool.


----------



## mgamer20o0 (Mar 8, 2007)

came with the shrimp?


----------



## John7429 (Jan 11, 2008)

Wow. Very interesting... especially the eggs!

NICE GOLDS BTW!!!!!!!


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

beautiful snails!
the egg is weird though, i haven't seen anything like it before.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Sweet pics.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

wood said:


> One thing I noticed is that one of them laid an egg sac or something. I have no clue what this egg sac is and have never seen this before. The shrimps pick at it but quickly move on, so maybe it does not taste good or has a protective coating.


 Maybe it's poop..:biggrin:


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

waterfaller1
you ruin the mood of this thread lol


----------



## Ulli Bauer (Mar 12, 2008)

Hi,

no, this is definitely an egg. Congrats!
A friend of mine, Mura from the German Garnelenforum, also witnessed this in his tank. He made some photos, look here: http://water-box.de/index.php?optio...egory&catid=31&startpage=2&Itemid=35#category

I hope your egg will hatch.

Cheers
Ulli


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

ikuzo said:


> waterfaller1
> you ruin the mood of this thread lol


Come on..it made you smile, admit it..:icon_smil


----------



## Chucknorris (Feb 17, 2006)

Yo peeps!

My sulawesi laid an egg this afternoon and I was fortunate enough to see it happen. The snail burrowed in the gravel a little bit last night and I figured he was either diggin his own grave or taking a nap.

But . . . This afternoon a white "sack/egg" thing appeared. After watching it for a minute I could actually see a small snail gliding around the inside of the egg. Here are the pics take a close look you can see its footprint in the egg. Sorry I don't have a better camera or vid camera.

Enjoy. . . 













































Now you see him now you dont clearly something is movin around in there!!!


----------



## wood (Nov 15, 2006)

Chuck- AWESOME PHOTOS!!!

that is really cool. I think that is a snail I sent you right? That is so f-in cool that you managed to capture that. I tried looking in the egg I had but I could not see anything. How cool is this egg thing??

It will be very interesting to see how many babies emerge. Maybe just one?


----------



## ColeMan (Mar 9, 2008)

whoa....that's pretty far out....


----------



## fishsandwitch (Apr 20, 2008)

Do the shrimps try and eat the eggs?


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Sweet snails, how big do they get? MTS sized?

Craig


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

So, One snail per one large egg sac?

These guys don't breed too fast then. And did it self-fertilize or was there another snail in the tank?


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Craigthor said:


> Sweet snails, how big do they get? MTS sized?
> 
> Craig


Judging from the size of the shrimp on top of the snail, they are a tad bigger than your regular MTS. :icon_eek:


----------



## Chucknorris (Feb 17, 2006)

Yes wood this is from the group I bought from you, and I think its freaking awesome!

Looks like an alien or something waiting to eat its way out. There are more snails in the tank but I bet they work like other snails. (self impregnating?) 

Anywho the snails are about 1.5 - 2inches and I am thinking there is either one or two baby snails per egg sac.

The shrimp didn't try to taste it.


----------



## wood (Nov 15, 2006)

yea they are really cool snails. The photos I posted show the shrimp tasting it but they do not seem to even be interested in the egg at all. I think that the egg is protected somehow and probably does not taste good to shrimp. Plus their isn't any algae on the egg to entice the shrimp at all.

Chuck- definitely keep us posted on the status of the egg. I would love to know exactly how many snails come out of one egg.


----------



## rwong2k (Dec 24, 2004)

I find the baby cardinals love to hang around or on the snails, and once I introduced the snails into my cardinal tanks the cardinals were more 'lively' and crawl out more, than hiding


----------



## wood (Nov 15, 2006)

rwong2k said:


> I find the baby cardinals love to hang around or on the snails, and once I introduced the snails into my cardinal tanks the cardinals were more 'lively' and crawl out more, than hiding


The snails are in their natural habitat alongside the shrimps so maybe that makes the shrimp feel more comfortable. The shrimp also like to pick at the snails shell so maybe there is something about the shell that helps as well. 

We learn something new everyday with these Sulawesi creatures.


----------



## OhNo123 (Jan 8, 2008)

In a thread by Wood, he posted a picture with shrimp on the snail. These snails are way larger than MTS size, like... 3" or more?


----------



## wood (Nov 15, 2006)

yea about 2" depending on which ones I pick. Some are smaller.


----------



## rwong2k (Dec 24, 2004)

yeah these snails are huge compared to MTS, but I highly recommend getting the snails if you're getting these shrimp


----------



## Chucknorris (Feb 17, 2006)

Hey guys update on the egg. I am thinking it hatched that night. From what I could see today I have about 4 more babies than what I started with. Now that could mean another egg hatched but if I were to make a guess I would say that each egg has 2-4 snails in it.

Look at the size difference of the snails in the pics below.


----------



## southerndesert (Sep 9, 2007)

Very cool info and thanks for sharing! Prolific buggers I'd say.....

Cheers, Bill


----------



## Chucknorris (Feb 17, 2006)

Ha yea now only if I could convince their shrimp brothers to do the same I would be a happy camper!!!


----------



## John7429 (Jan 11, 2008)

Amazing.

I'll be getting some in the future for sure!


----------



## wood (Nov 15, 2006)

Wow awesome!!! That is very very cool... I wonder if the egg I had hatched...


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

Nice!

I'm guessing normal parameters water wise?

-Andrew


----------



## fishsandwitch (Apr 20, 2008)

the price is going to be coming down soon if they breed this easy


----------



## rwong2k (Dec 24, 2004)

Oh wow, exciting news! thanks for posting these pictures up!

Wonder in a few years we'll have so many they'll turn out like MTS =p


----------



## Chucknorris (Feb 17, 2006)

I doubt the price will be coming down a lot considering how big they get and how long they take to mature. If you buy a baby snail it make take 4-9 months before they are ready to reproduce but what do I know.

Then again if the prices got to 5 dollars per snail, I still wouldn't complain these things are freakin awesome!

Parameters are normal parameters for a sulawesi tank. 
Ph 8
kh 2
gh 6-8
temp 82 deg

well normal from all the info I have gathered from various websites


----------



## John7429 (Jan 11, 2008)

Chucknorris said:


> I doubt the price will be coming down a lot considering how big they get and how long they take to mature. If you buy a baby snail it make take 4-9 months before they are ready to reproduce but what do I know.
> 
> Then again if the prices got to 5 dollars per snail, I still wouldn't complain these things are freakin awesome!
> 
> ...



Maybe Ryan will see the hint... :icon_wink


----------



## wood (Nov 15, 2006)

OK just for sh!ts and giggles I made the price $25 for 5 of them for a few days... Everyone else should enjoy these snails because they really are cool...


----------



## oblongshrimp (Jul 26, 2006)

Depending on where you get them from the prices from Indonesian wholesalers is already under $1. Of course by the time you get done with shipping, customs/transhipper, and DOA's the cost quickly starts creeping up. Not to mention many of these wholesalers have large minimum orders.


----------



## John7429 (Jan 11, 2008)

wood said:


> OK just for sh!ts and giggles I made the price $25 for 5 of them for a few days... Everyone else should enjoy these snails because they really are cool...


 
ACK! So tempting!!!

Even away from the SnS, I can't seem to stop wanting to spend my hard earned $$!!!!!!


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

wood said:


> OK just for sh!ts and giggles I made the price $25 for 5 of them for a few days... Everyone else should enjoy these snails because they really are cool...


sweet..I was going to buy but I was looking at the shipping. How will they do in 2-3 USPS priority mail?

I wouldn't dare do this to fish or shrimps but how would a snail fare?


----------



## Chucknorris (Feb 17, 2006)

Well I bought from Ryan. He sent priority with no heat pack. They made it in three days and I live in Wisconsin and he sends from Miami (correct?). We even had a cold snap so I was really worried.

I think I bought like 5 he sent at least 7 I believe and now I have over 12. I had one die on me but that is it. Needless to say I wouldn't be too worried.

Scott


----------



## PasD (Sep 2, 2006)

How do these snails behave? Do they burrow like MTS or are they algae eaters like nerites?


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

wood said:


> OK just for sh!ts and giggles I made the price $25 for 5 of them for a few days... Everyone else should enjoy these snails because they really are cool...


If only my water parameters were diffferent!...


----------



## rwong2k (Dec 24, 2004)

PasD said:


> How do these snails behave? Do they burrow like MTS or are they algae eaters like nerites?


They're algae eaters like nerites, they don't burrow into the substrate, well my substrate's about 2" thick and the snails are almsot 3" , that could be a reason, but I see them crawling over everything, rocks, glass, etc etc


----------



## Chucknorris (Feb 17, 2006)

I have had mine burrow, and that was when I saw the egg. Otherwise they slide around or just chill to take some breathers


----------



## wood (Nov 15, 2006)

They dont burrow. I think they are too big and need to breathe on the surface. They may suffocate if they are underneath gravel. Just my hypothesis.


----------



## John7429 (Jan 11, 2008)

Hey Ryan: How long are you going to have your sale?

I may have some "left over" money next week... lol


----------



## Chucknorris (Feb 17, 2006)

Well they do not burrow 100% but I have had a couple burrow about 50% in the gravel. The end where their head is, is out of the gravel.


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

wood said:


> They don't burrow. I think they are too big and need to breathe on the surface. They may suffocate if they are underneath gravel. Just my hypothesis.


Ryan looking at these snails shells to me yells burrow burrow burrow. Just look at the basic shape:thumbsup: 

They don't need to breathe on the surface because the lake they're from isn't exactly a puddle, they have a gill like most aquatic snails, I can assure you that without ever even seeing one in person.

They will not suffocate any more than a Malaysian Trumpet snail does. 

Now to say you haven't had this happen in your experience is much different. I'm planning on getting a dozen when my tank is fully settled in and whatnot. Maybe not a dozen right away but a good number to start. They're beautiful large snails, that don't look inbred 50589327532million times like most nice apple snails. I've already bred clithions and they're growing in my tanks now (The color on these IS based on their environment like most people expected, because mine are clear and slightly green with no horns yet:icon_roll ) so I want to see if I can get some more good fortune with other non-typical snails.

But if you know of snail deaths due to drowning please let me know!
-Andrew

-Andrew


----------



## rwong2k (Dec 24, 2004)

the lake where these shrimp and snake come from, do they come from an area with soft substrate, or is it rocky like african cichlids?


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

rwong2k said:


> the lake where these shrimp and snake come from, do they come from an area with soft substrate, or is it rocky like african cichlids?


The pictures I have seen have been very sandy with large rocks in clusters more or less. I haven't seen gravel bottom pictures but that area of the lake must exist. 

I wish they where also photographed where collected!

-Andrew


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

I would like to get my mitts on some of these snails. Where do you guys get them?


----------



## rwong2k (Dec 24, 2004)

A Hill said:


> The pictures I have seen have been very sandy with large rocks in clusters more or less. I haven't seen gravel bottom pictures but that area of the lake must exist.
> 
> I wish they where also photographed where collected!
> 
> -Andrew


Yeah that's exactly what I recall from some other posts, but, yeah I really wish they did send us some photos on where they collect these guys,


----------



## southerndesert (Sep 9, 2007)

Here is a link showing these snails in their natural environment, scroll down several photos and you will see them (in deep water)

http://www.planetinverts.com/sulawesi_underwater_photos.html

I agree with Andrew that these snails live in very deep water as well as shallow areas and have a gill. They will not drown without surface access.... Burrowing would be no more problem for them than it is for a MTS.

Cheers, Bill


----------



## chaznsc (May 1, 2006)

Whats the feeding recommendation on these guys?

chaz


----------



## wood (Nov 15, 2006)

Whenever I put an algae wafer in the tank they eat it pretty fast...


----------



## Guppy_fish (Jul 8, 2007)

What happened with my order? I payed for Sulawesi shrimp in Feb and still didnt get them. I was trying contact with you, but you stop answering for my emails... Sent you a PM with details.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

He hasn't responded to my e-mail in the last few days either 

Craig


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

Guppy_fish said:


> What happened with my order? I payed for Sulawesi shrimp in Feb and still didnt get them. I was trying contact with you, but you stop answering for my emails... Sent you a PM with details.


since february?
I thought I waited a long time.. I finally got them today... He should at least post something like too many orders or ran out of snails.. We would have understood.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)




----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

We apologize but ryan (wood) does not live here anymore. He is no longer a sponsor and is banned until further notice... ummm, actually, he is banned permenantly.

For those who have outstanding business with him please email him here... [email protected]


Sorry for the inconvenience but the inconvenience's caused by Ryan are no longer needed here, nor will be tolerated. 

Have a great day !


----------



## fishsandwitch (Apr 20, 2008)

Thank god!


----------



## southerndesert (Sep 9, 2007)

I won't miss him and he sure screwed a bunch of us here....:icon_eek: 

Really nice to know you folks care about the members :thumbsup: 

Cheers, Bill


----------



## oblongshrimp (Jul 26, 2006)

ditto  

Thx guys


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

jeez, the drama that goes on here and I totally missed it!


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

As it is with most stories, there are two sides. Ryan and I have had some very nice exchanges of e-mails today. He explained alot of what transpired and why. Maybe he just got in a little over his head is all. I think his biggest fault was lack of communication. It seems he really wants to make it right for all involved. Time will tell.


----------



## KyleT (Jul 22, 2002)

Hey All,

With Ryan being banned it is unfair for this discussion to continue in public without him here to defend himself and tell his side of the story. 

I have thus locked this thread. Like Buck mentioned, if you need to get in contact with Ryan you can email him at [email protected].

If you want to continue the discussion please contact me privately. 

Thanks for understanding.


----------

